# versteckte Freigabe



## Robert Steichele (29. August 2003)

Wie erstelle ich eine Freigabe, die im Netzwerk nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## Eyewitness (2. September 2003)

Den Freigabenamen mit einem "$" am Ende versehen und die Freigabe ist unsichtbar.

Allerdings beim Anwählen des Ordners natürlich aus das "$" mit angeben.


----------



## Robert Steichele (2. September 2003)

Hey danke, werds gleich mal testen.

;-)


----------



## dfd1 (3. September 2003)

Windows gibt alle Partitionen versteckt frei, nur so zur Info. Also z.B. C$, D$, usw.

Die würd ich noch Manuel herausnehmen, falls nicht schon getan


----------



## Erpel (3. September 2003)

Hm wenn ich die entfernen will sagt er mir folgendes:

"Diese Freigabe wurde nur für Verwaltungszwecke erstellt. Die Freigabe wird wieder eingeblendet, wenn der Serverdienst neu gestartet wird oder wenn der Computer neu gestartet wird. soll [laufwerk]$" nicht mehr freigegeben werden?"

Was hat das denn zu bedeuten, hat es irgendwelche Auswirkungen, wenn die weg ist?

Bedeutet das, dass in einem Netzwerk jeder meine Festplatten einsehn kann der in der lage ist "//[computername]\D$" einzugeben


----------



## Eyewitness (3. September 2003)

Nein, grundsätzlich erstmal nicht. Ist Dein Rechner in einer Domäne, können das nur die Leute, die in der Domäne über die entsprechenden Rechte verfügen. Hast Du ein einfaches Hausnetzwerk mit Arbeitsgruppen, kann niemand auf Deine Festplatte draufschauen. Das ist wirklich eine windowsinterne Freigabe, die beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Nichts, weswegen man sich Sorgen machen müßte.


----------

